# Blue Screen of Death Top 10



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Blue Screen of Death Top 10*

The now infamous Blue Screen of Death (BSoD) has been around since Windows 3.1. However, by chance, this screen made an appearance back in Windows 1.0! Have we finally discovered the original origins of this beast! There are many causes for this error: Bad DLL's, incorrect device drivers, bad memory, damaged registry, etc. This error has become less predominant in later years. Receiving such an error now, is much more serious than it used to be in the Windows 3.1/95/98 days. Below are some of the Top 10 Blue Screen of Death images! Some of these might be fake images, unless I was to take them myself how could I be sure obviously. Enjoy! 

Blue screen of death on a subway car.

Blue Screen of Death in New York City

With the introduction of the x86 processor to Mac, Blue Screen of Death has finally come to Macintosh!
Blue screen of Death at an airport.

Fidelity gets a visit from the Blue Screen of Death.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

6. I hate seeing the Blue Screen of Death in airports.

7. World Famous Windows 98 Blue Screen of Death. This one occurred back at COMDEX, April 20th, 1998. "So I'm just going to go ahead and plug in the new device. You'll notice that this scanner... Wow!.. Moving right along..." "That must be why we're not shipping Windows 98 yet."

8. Not only are Macintosh laptops getting this great Blue Screen of Death upgrade!

9. Even your public phone and Internet portal systems receive visits from the Blue Screen of Death.

10. Finally.. The Original Blue Screen of Death in Windows 1.0! Although this is not the true "Blue Screen of Death", it is funny to see this happened even back in the day! The origins of the blue screen....



*Bonus Blue Screen of Death Images*

New York City, Corner of 42nd street and 8th avenue

*Bonus Tips and Tricks*

Did you know typing into Internet Explorer Version 4 through 7 "about:mozilla" in the address bar would cause a BSoD (well, humor me here, its just a blue screen, but still funny).
If the above doesn't work, you are running Windows XP SP2, so type: "res://mshtml.dll/about.moz" and you will get it!


----------

